# Merc 9.9 4 stroke kicker - fixed stalling issue at idle setting



## ohiojmj

My 2007 Mercury (by Tohatsu) 9.9 4 stroke kicker became difficult to start and impossible to keep running at low to medium idle speed. The only way top keep it running, after some starting fluid was at full fast idle in neutral. 

Now for the fix: I pulled the carburetor and took apart for cleaning with gumout and found no goobers, varnish, maybe a few tiny crumbs but that might have been from the outside of the parts. The filter looked yellow and blew air easily. My only thought is that I could possibly cleared a crumb from the needle valve and other very tiny orifices. Upon re-connecting the various hoses and cheap wire clamps, I discover a few longitudinal cracks in the fuel supply line where it connects to the underside of the carb. I was able cut 3/8" off the line and connect. Re-assembly of the carb with the air cleaner box, 2 spacers, 2 gaskets, and choke assy bracket (took a few minutes get the method of aligning everything right) and the two bolts went slow but sure. After final assembly of linkages and choke and throttle linkage adjustment, it now starts fast and purrs smoothly at low idle. I got a lot of insight from a video clip that I will post if I can find it.

If you have rough running outboard, you might check your fuel hoses very carefully for cracks that can suck air and make for hard starting and poor running without lots of throttle.

In hindsight, I should have bought fuel line and rebuild kit to replace gaskets and seals while the carb was off, oh well next time (it will only take an hour or so). Never thought that a rubber hose would go bad unless defective in 6 yrs of light duty and warm garage storage in winter.

Now to replace impeller as the pee has nearly stopped. Note to self: never walk away from running outboard to answer phone while running water through muffs, they can slip off!


----------



## Rodbuster

Do you add anything to your fuel?
Ethanol will eat rubber in a fuel system
I add stable to my tank when I add fuel


----------



## ohiojmj

My 90 Optimax and the 2007 kicker get a regular diet of Quickleen and Marine Stabil. I found no varnish or gunk. My Lowe FM175 is a 2008. All fuel lines should be suited for 10% ethanol. found no internal fule line decay, just two external cracks that might be a material defect or crack from vibration or bending at the end of the barb on the fitting.


----------



## Bladecrazy

I had kind of same issue. My 9.9 pro kicker would run good for about a hour. Then it would stall. I took it to a mechanic told my to replace the fuel filter. I did this and still the same. My motor was spitting what looked like a good stream, but boy was I wrong. I took off my old water pump that might of had 1 good fin and the rest of them were gone. Long story short I replaced the water pump and haven't had a issue with stalling since.


----------



## Lundfish

I just installed a pro kicker 9.9 on mine last week. I always put 3 oz of Amsoil Quickshot per every 5 gallons. It's to keep the ethanol problems away.

I'm sure that the hoses are rated for 10% ethanol...however, I'm sure that the life of the hoses is not as long as with no ethanol. I hate the stuff.


----------



## tomb

Had trouble with mine last summer. Had to pull apart carb, remove jets, and blow it out with carb cleaner then compressed air. Will watch the fuel lines in the future.


----------



## saugmon

That impeller isn't that old.Did you change it?

My Nissan kicker,also made by tahatsu,had a weak pee stream several years ago. I ran a wire up it and issue solved.. It's around 9 years old,original impeller,which everything is original except for fuel filter,and well over 1500 hrs on it. I run Sea foam in it several times a season.

I also replaced the fuel lines with the black hose years ago after all the talk here at ogf. Terrible vapor lock issues with that kicker after I Tee'd it into the main fuel line,especially on hot days.Hard startups as well and rough idling at slow speeds.Even had to rev it up and kick it into gear so it wouldn't shut down while pulling dual planerboards. Throwing on it's own separate fuel tank has made a huge difference.Starts on the 2nd pull at most. Started on the 1st pull when I started it for the first time since winterizing it! Darn good motors!


----------



## ohiojmj

I was running the kicker with muffs when trying to fix my idle troubles, phone rings, I go inside, come out 5 minutes later to find muff had fallen out and motor was spitting steam. I ruined to impeller by stupidly leaving motor run unattended. After replacing impeller, it wasn't peeing well until I cleaned out the line going to the motor and clearing the outlet fitting on the cowling. 

After cleaning carb, it runs real smooth. Now, I finally got Controlking installed and just need a final adjustment and all will be well after my carb problem and impeller mishap. Never had issue with the T in my fuel line after the squeeze bulb.


----------



## tomb

"T" in mine is before bulbs. A separate primer for each motor


----------



## ApeShip

Bladecrazy said:


> I had kind of same issue. My 9.9 pro kicker would run good for about a hour. Then it would stall. I took it to a mechanic told my to replace the fuel filter. I did this and still the same. My motor was spitting what looked like a good stream, but boy was I wrong. I took off my old water pump that might of had 1 good fin and the rest of them were gone. Long story short I replaced the water pump and haven't had a issue with stalling since.


Bladecrazy, I am planing on doing the water pump on my 9.9 Pro over the winter, along with checking the fuel line as in the start of this post.

Did my 150 opti earlier this year. But since the kicker is a Tohatsu, is it pretty much the same place and all as the opti? I have not done any research on it yet.

Thanks in advance,
ApeShip


----------

